# Getting Married in Portugal



## thecgoers (Sep 16, 2019)

Greetings,
I have a question about getting married in Portugal as 2 non-EU citizens.
Both of us are living here and have Valid Residence Permits with intention of continuing to live and work here.
We are wondering what the process is to get married as non-Portuguese and non-EU members. One of us is Brazilian and one is from The United States.
For the US, am I able to submit all my documents in English as an accepted language, or do they need to be translated into Portuguese?

A main concern is Birth Certificates(BC): We do not feel confortable mailing official BCs and holding on to them here at this time (we are moving a lot). Would we be able to get our BCs copied and certified (notzrized?) and use those along with passports and Residence Permits?

Thank you in advance for any information!


----------

